# Nemo and Nala ARE Adopted...Yipppeeeee!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Nemo and Nala are going to a beautiful home in Rancho Mirage (Palm Springs area).

Their application was approved. I spoke with his new mommy a few minutes ago.

Wow!! What wonderful people they are. They had two maltese, who passed of old age.
They currently have a Standard Poodle, who is 14-years-old, but their home is so big,
will be easily kept from any "bugging" of the two new ones.

They are both 57-years-old, in early retirement, and LOVE to care for little doggies.

They have absolutely "glowing" references from friends, co-workers, vets, and groomer.

I'm excited for all involved.

I'm sure going to miss these two, most precious of souls.

*UPDATE: Wow!!! Nemo and Nala's new mom and dad were here this morning, for over an hour.

They brought their beautiful 14-year-old Standard Poodle. She is a love bug. Soooo precious.

I put all my doggies in my bedroom, and shut the door. This way we could visit, and make sure
all was right with the world. Nemo and Nala were a bit scared, at first, but didn't take long to 
warm up, and charm the pants off of them, as well as the poodle. 

I was very "professional", until they were ready to leave. I started bawling. I felt so stupid.
We hadn't even gotten out the door yet. I was carrying Nemo, and my tears got his little head
wet.

I miss them terribly. I can honestly say, I have NEVER known such loving dogs. 

The new owners are sooooo lucky. *


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: That's Wonderful! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Thank you for all you do for these babies. 

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Deb.. this is FANTASTIC!!! I know it is always 'bittersweet' but also know that 'just around the corner' is some other needy malt (s) that will be finding their way to your home for a chance at 'the good life"!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WOO HOO!!! Ya-freakin-hoo! So happy to hear this, Deb, sounds like a great home for those little dolls. And then there was one - Winter! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so happy for them,  God new who needed them and would give them a forever home. :yes: 


I have to say I'm alittle sad cuz I wanted them :bysmilie: but it wasn't met to be.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, this is such great news!!! Yippee!!! :chili:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:chili: That's great news :chili:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

THAT IS GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!! SO HAPPY THEY FOUND A FOREVER HOME .AND A REALLY NICE ADDRESS AT THAT. :thumbsup:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Way to go Deb and gang! Thank you for helping to give them such a wonderful forever home.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow what fabulous news!! I'm so happy for them, Deb!!!!!! arty: arty: arty:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: :chili: :grouphug: :ThankYou: arty: :drinkup: artytime: YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH for thhe adoption and a BIGGER YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH for you, Deb!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm so happy for them, life will be good for them again.....I just wish that Paula could have gotten them...... :bysmilie: 

I was just wondering today how those two darlings were doing.

oh well....something will come along....I just know it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Deb this is wonderful news, I am so happy for Nemo & Nala and their new mum & dad sound absolutley great arty:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, that's really great news :Happy_Dance: !!!! Their new family sounds wonderful. I'm sure you'll miss them, but it must feel good to know that they'll be together in a great home. CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Deb, that is wonderful news!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jul 25 2008, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610967


> :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: That's Wonderful! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> Thank you for all you do for these babies.
> 
> Linda[/B]


Isn't it great!!! I'm thrilled for them. 

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Jul 25 2008, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610968


> Oh Deb.. this is FANTASTIC!!! I know it is always 'bittersweet' but also know that 'just around the corner' is some other needy malt (s) that will be finding their way to your home for a chance at 'the good life"![/B]


Awww, Terry, that's what keeps me going. Each, and every one, deserve a good life. No matter the age, or handicap.
These two really got to me. What little love bugs. Wow, how lucky this family is to welcome them into their home.

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 25 2008, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610972


> WOO HOO!!! Ya-freakin-hoo! So happy to hear this, Deb, sounds like a great home for those little dolls. And then there was one - Winter! :biggrin: :biggrin:[/B]


Oh yes. "Winter", "Hi Winter"....Then there's LBB, "*HERE I'VE COME TO SAVE THE DAAAYYYY*"
QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 25 2008, 06:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610974


> I'm so happy for them,  God new who needed them and would give them a forever home. :yes:
> 
> 
> I have to say I'm alittle sad cuz I wanted them :bysmilie: but it wasn't met to be.[/B]


I know you did, Paula...I sure wish you had room for two. That would have made my day. :grouphug: 

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jul 25 2008, 06:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610975


> Oh, this is such great news!!! Yippee!!! :chili:[/B]


Double YIPPEEE!!!! One for Nemo, and one for Nala :chili: 
QUOTE (jen_hedz @ Jul 25 2008, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610979


> :chili: That's great news :chili:[/B]


More Yippees!!! Thanks so much :chili: 
QUOTE (kathym @ Jul 25 2008, 06:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610981


> THAT IS GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!!! SO HAPPY THEY FOUND A FOREVER HOME .AND A REALLY NICE ADDRESS AT THAT. :thumbsup:[/B]



Very nice address, huh? Perhaps they will take me with them. Hmmm, I could be the "nanny".


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wonderful news!!!!! Have you told Dad yet in Iraq......I think it will please him too~~~


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations to all. You'll always be their #1 Mom, Deb.
xoxoxo


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad they found such a good home. Deb, thanks for all you do to help the needy ones on their way.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WONDERFUL NEWS :chili: :chili: :chili: . Sarah


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations, Nemo and Nala! I sounds like your new home is absolutely what your Daddy wanted for you. I'm so glad to hear that they were adopted into loving arms and could stay together.

Deb, you're amazing! You change these little lives in so many, many ways, and we're all thankful for everything you do for these precious souls.

Happy Homecoming, Nemo and Nala!

Angela


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

This is wonderful news!!!

Congratulations Deb! Another bell in heaven is ringing as you help another couple of darling dogs! You are truly an angel!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:sHa_banana: :yahoo: :chili: 
What fantastic news!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so happy for Nemo and Nala going off to the desert - Rancho Mirage is beautiful and I am sure they are going to be spoilt rotten - did u tell them to join SM ?

You're a guardian angel for all these dogs - Deb you are an angel and I am so proud to be your friend.

Now go find Billy's paper eyes !! :w00t:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 26 2008, 02:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611200


> Now go find Billy's paper eyes !! :w00t:[/B]



This is too funny. LBB has been running around with "New Paper" eyes, for the last flippin HOUR!!

He is having such a blast, he won't stand still for the pic ~ LOL

Trust me, I'll get the pic. It's hilarious. He's having a ball. What a weirdo, huh??? :HistericalSmiley: 

That's my "LBB". He's a jerk ~ :smrofl:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Wonderful news :chili: :chili: These little darlings deserve the best


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Yea for you! You got a placement. I'll bet the dad is going to be thrilled and they get to stay together! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!! :chili: Sounds like they are going to a wonderful home!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:clap: that's great news :clap:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Woo Hoo for Nemo and Nala!! :yahoo: I know it's got to be a bitter sweet moment for you Deb. Wonder if the lady from Canada ever applied for them? She just broke my heart.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 26 2008, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611329


> Woo Hoo for Nemo and Nala!! :yahoo: I know it's got to be a bitter sweet moment for you Deb. Wonder if the lady from Canada ever applied for them? She just broke my heart.[/B]



I do know there were several inquiries for Nemo and Nala. Not sure how many applications were actually sent in.

I also wonder about the wonderful lady, from Canada. Bless her heart. 

Oh, Crystal, I miss Nemo and Nala. After all these years, why am I having such a hard time with this adoption?
It was so hard for me, I almost told them to get out of my house, and tell Mary I was adopting them. 

Can you imagine that ~ LOL


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh I got all teary at Nemo's head being covered in your tears - how sad !!!!!! :bysmilie: 

Deb - just remember you can't keep them all :w00t: 

Try to concentrate that they are off to a loving family into a nice home with a big poodle and they are together and will be forever happy.

Don't worry -* unfortunately* - there will be more for you to open your heart and Casa Caca to.

I'm sure they would have taken LBB if they saw the paper eyeballs on him :wub: 

We've said it once and we'll say it again ... you are a Maltese Angel.

I think I'll send Max over to you - I have no idea why but he peed a huge puddle on our new hardwood floor and my daughter didn't see it and slipped on it in the middle of the night - he of course was hiding .. lucky we caught it before it did any damage ..

When can I bring him over ??


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww, I just read your update. Soo sorry you got sad when they left. You're my idol....


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

YOU ARE MY IDOL TO :smcry: YOU LOVE THEM -MEND THEM -THEN SEND THEM TO PEOPLE WHO MIGHT NOT REALLY KNOW HOW SOME OF THESE PUPS CAME TO YOU .AFTER YOU GET THEM LOOKING PRETTY AND BATHED-AND LOVED!!! LOVED!!! LOVED!!! OK IM TOTALLY CRYING.SO WILL SHUT UP .AGAIN GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 25 2008, 03:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610965


> *UPDATE: Wow!!! Nemo and Nala's new mom and dad were here this morning, for over an hour.
> 
> They brought their beautiful 14-year-old Standard Poodle. She is a love bug. Soooo precious.
> 
> ...


Deb

Great job with these two. :aktion033: :aktion033: 

I hope that you asked them to provide you a status update? (which would mean that you can post something here). I still get an update on Mimi, Marvin, and Rita from time to time.

How many are you down to now?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 25 2008, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610965


> *UPDATE: Wow!!! Nemo and Nala's new mom and dad were here this morning, for over an hour.
> 
> They brought their beautiful 14-year-old Standard Poodle. She is a love bug. Soooo precious.
> 
> ...



I'm not surprised that you cried, Deb. Number one, you've got a heart the size of Texas. Number two, there went the only normalcy in Casa Del Caca. :smrofl: :smtease: :smtease:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:grouphug: You are an angel for helping those fur babies in need, thank you. :grouphug: I think it is wonderful that you found a wonderful home for Nemo and Nala. Sounds like they are going to be well loved and cared for. :wub: :wub: Great job!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah! What a wonderful happy ending! I'm thankful that they were taken in by you and then a loving home was found for them. Any chances the couple are looking for new daughter to adopt - say late 30's w/4 maltese??


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats soooo great!!!  Happy to hear. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 26 2008, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611448


> there went the only normalcy in Casa Del Caca. :smrofl: :smtease: :smtease:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: That's probably why I cried. LBB and Winter are _still _here!!

There's still time, though. Steve and Peg will be picking up Dino today. Dino had problems with his eyes,
so I had them removed yesterday. I hope Steve and Peg don't mind. Oh, he also grew a bit. :smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 26 2008, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611378


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jul 26 2008, 12:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611329





> Woo Hoo for Nemo and Nala!! :yahoo: I know it's got to be a bitter sweet moment for you Deb. Wonder if the lady from Canada ever applied for them? She just broke my heart.[/B]



I do know there were several inquiries for Nemo and Nala. Not sure how many applications were actually sent in.

I also wonder about the wonderful lady, from Canada. Bless her heart. 

Oh, Crystal, I miss Nemo and Nala. After all these years, why am I having such a hard time with this adoption?
It was so hard for me, I almost told them to get out of my house, and tell Mary I was adopting them. 

Can you imagine that ~ LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: As much as I'm hoping to at some point foster...I'm not sure I ever could. You never cease to amaze me my friend. Every once in a while there just comes a special one or two pups that are really hard to let go. Mary still misses Jett and often asks about him. I know it broke her heart when I picked him up. And there _is_ something special about him, because so often someone who has lost a heart dog comes in and picks him up and they just cry while holding him and talking to him. He has a tendency to lay his head on your heart when you hold him. I think maybe that's why.

And hey...you've still got LBB. He's the most special little guy ever! :tender:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 27 2008, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611922


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jul 26 2008, 06:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611448





> there went the only normalcy in Casa Del Caca. :smrofl: :smtease: :smtease:[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: That's probably why I cried. LBB and Winter are _still _here!!

There's still time, though. Steve and Peg will be picking up Dino today. Dino had problems with his eyes,
so I had them removed yesterday. I hope Steve and Peg don't mind. Oh, he also grew a bit. :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah, but how does he look in a cape? :w00t: :rofl:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Deb, those two were soooo cute!!!! I would be like you and cry my eyes out~~~~I hope they send you pictures and emails from time to time so you know that they are doing well. What you do is so rewarding but dear heavenly Father, it can be so heartbreaking, like this time!!!!!

Dry your eyes, grab a friend and go out to that place where you had that HUGH beer and have a good time!!!!! You deserve it, my friend!!!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awww Deb, you big softy. haha. good to hear they have a new fabulous home, but be careful, if they tell the Giant Poo about your Madhouse, you might end up with a knock on the door.... Giant Poo asking if there is "room at the inn".... 

and how would you like to try to find a home for a Buttercup and her mommy? we need a new one LOL we will only be adopted together though. and she only requires a jar of peanut butter. and i require margaritas. any applications come thru looking for THOSE specifics, lately???


   

(oooh look at all these new SMILIES here! love them!)

ann marie and the "i will NOT be separated from Piggy or Woobie, either... it's a package deal, sister!" buttercup, who is very needy in her old age. unlike her mother. _ahem._


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Jul 28 2008, 12:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612258


> awww Deb, you big softy. haha. good to hear they have a new fabulous home, but be careful, if they tell the Giant Poo about your Madhouse, you might end up with a knock on the door.... Giant Poo asking if there is "room at the inn"....
> 
> and how would you like to try to find a home for a Buttercup and her mommy? we need a new one LOL we will only be adopted together though. and she only requires a jar of peanut butter. and i require margaritas. any applications come thru looking for THOSE specifics, lately???
> 
> ...


Okay, Ann Marie. First you need to fill out a surrender form, and send it to Mary Palmer. I will foster you two.

You are a bit larger than our average 4-12 pounds, but you are cute as a bug. 

Keep in mind you will be here for quite some time. Perhaps permantly. But I have plenty of Margaritas, and Peanut Butter. artytime: 

Oh, do you bite? Are you housetrained? :smrofl:


----------

